# Release of postgresql 12.2



## Rufro (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi,

On February 13th the release of postgresql 12.2 was committed to the ports tree (which solves a CVE). The 12.2 packages (server, client, contrib etc) are still not available in the quarterly pkg repositories. Is this by accident or on purpose?
What's the mechanism for security updates to become available in the quarterly repository?

Thanks!, Rudolph


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2020)

It was updated about 15 hours ago: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/br...2-server/Makefile?revision=529830&view=markup


----------



## Rufro (Mar 30, 2020)

Ok, thanks!


----------

